# Home well water issues.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Have you tested your well water lately?,why have a well if you can`t drink the water?,time to find out.
http://www.water-research.net/index.php/water-testing/homeowner-testing
:2thumb:


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

You can collect the water at the tap, much like a urine test, let it run for a minute then catch the sample and seal it. Many county health departments test for free for residents or a small fee and may supply the container. Here, they want to know the location of the well and it's permit number or other ID number, name of owner and address. That information helps them in the event of water contamination in an area.

Good idea to test occasionally.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Ozarker said:


> You can collect the water at the tap, much like a urine test, let it run for a minute then catch the sample and seal it. Many county health departments test for free for residents or a small fee and may supply the container. Here, they want to know the location of the well and it's permit number or other ID number, name of owner and address. That information helps them in the event of water contamination in an area.
> 
> Good idea to test occasionally.


I think testing is a good idea, but sounds like they want a lot of information about your well... I wonder why? :dunno: I will not hire my well to be dug here in NW FL because they want the GPS location of all wells. Why do they need the location of my well? More taxes, total water control, why? Scares me a little...


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> I think testing is a good idea, but sounds like they want a lot of information about your well... I wonder why? :dunno: I will not hire my well to be dug here in NW FL because they want the GPS location of all wells. Why do they need the location of my well? More taxes, total water control, why? Scares me a little...


Here in Oregon there seems to be a constant background noise of putting meters on wells and springs. All new wells being drilled for a number of years now have a license tag that is supposed to be fastened to the well head. They have a bunch of people in the state government that have nothing better to do than search for ways they can extract money from the tax payers in any way they can, hell if those idiots weren't in office they'd have more than enough money to operate the state with.


----------

